# Photos from your Travels anywhere  in Europe..Taken By You



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2015)

Thought this would be a good place to add our photos of Anywhere in Europe that you have taken on your travels .

There will be a lot of Spain from me because  I have a home there and my daughter also lives there 

This is a street view of the tiny little village nearest to where my daughter lives in Southern Spain..









This is a beach I've been to many times near Nerja Spain...








This is my local  beach nearest to my Casa about 5 minutes drive away ... 







...and a favourite bar...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful!  I'm on my tablet in bed with breakfast and will bombard you with photos later this morning.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

I LOVE France!  I love medieval villages and the architecture. These are from the most recent trip in 2013.  Rhone-Alpes region.  I drove our friends nuts by stopping to take pics of just about every building!







A door in an old prison


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

Same region.  Some might see that there is a need for paint, etc. But I think it just adds to the character. The friends we stayed with have a house built in the 15th century!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 5, 2015)

A wee bit of bragging....  this the the third photo of mine that has been chosen for the cover of a journal.  It was taken in Brugges, Belgium last summer. No pay, just my name inside the cover. I'm dead chuffed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

This thread seems to have been buried. Thought I'd bring it back up to see if anyone was interested.  Lots of views but no comments.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 6, 2015)

Great photos...I have never been overseas!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Ken! Did you see the trees I posted for you on the UK thread?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 6, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks Ken! Did you see the trees I posted for you on the UK thread?



...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 15435  Great photos...I have never been overseas!! View attachment 15434



Except for Canada, I'd never left the US until I was 46.  Been catching up ever since!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

In 2010 my sister, husband and I did a coach tour with Rome as our main destination.  Swore we'd never do a coach tour until we were old and frail, but at the time it was an easier choice than trying to figure out a trip to see the Vatican (the main reason for going).  As the official trip planner I didn't want to do it this time.  Overall it was a good trip.  My husband and I had never been to Italy and my sister visited way back in the early 70's.  
Pompeii



Ceiling in the Vatican museums



Swiss Guards - Vatican City


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Two from Florence





Sorrento


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lovely, Holly and Annie, thank you.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks, Jackie!  You're welcome.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Our second trip to Brugge last summer.  Met up with brother and his family.

Lots of canals in Brugge



Taken from the Bell Tower


----------



## Cookie (Mar 6, 2015)

OMG, you went to Brugge!  I love those red roofs.  I've never been to Europe in my adult years.  There's a movie I saw called "In Bruges" (thriller) it must be  the same place. That belltower was very significant to the story.  I was only in Rome on stop-over for one day and did as the Romans did, ate gellato but took no pics.  Good photos, as usual.


----------



## Bee (Mar 6, 2015)

Some fun photos of my time spent in Belgium.

Mannekin Pis, Brussels.






You can't beat Belgium Waffles






I just love Belgium Chocolate.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 6, 2015)

:drool:  look delicious Bee, no sweets in the house except crackers and jam.  Oh well, it'll have to do.  (are those chocolate things what I think they are?)


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 6, 2015)

I so envy you world travelers.  I never had the time or money to see the world as you have.  But, now I enjoy some of it through your beautiful photos.  Thank you all.


----------



## Bee (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks *Cookie,* I daren't keep chocolates in the house these days but when I am in Belgium I just have to have some. errrmmm yes they are what you are thinking.:lol1:

*Jim* the main reason I have spent time in Belgium is because my youngest son lives there with his wife and 21 month old baby, he relocated when they got married as she was already living there and has a damn good job there.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 6, 2015)

Bee said:


> Some fun photos of my time spent in Belgium.
> 
> Mannekin Pis, Brussels.
> 
> ...



Bee, I love chocolate but I will pass on_ those_!


----------



## Bee (Mar 6, 2015)

:lol1 Jim........................I didn't buy any of those, I was just amused when I saw them in the shop window.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> OMG, you went to Brugge!  I love those red roofs.  I've never been to Europe in my adult years.  There's a movie I saw called "In Bruges" (thriller) it must be  the same place. That belltower was very significant to the story.  I was only in Rome on stop-over for one day and did as the Romans did, ate gellato but took no pics.  Good photos, as usual.



Thanks!  Yes, it was my second trip to Brugges.  Love it!  It's the same place as in the movie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Bee said:


> Some fun photos of my time spent in Belgium.
> 
> Mannekin Pis, Brussels.
> 
> ...



Yum.  It's so funny to see those chocolate penises in the windows!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I so envy you world travelers.  I never had the time or money to see the world as you have.  But, now I enjoy some of it through your beautiful photos.  Thank you all.




You're welcome!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Speaking of sweets in Belgium, my first time there in 2006 I had this:


----------



## Cookie (Mar 6, 2015)

Whatever it is, I'll have two, please.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Whatever it is, I'll have two, please.



Belgian waffle with ice cream and whipped cream


----------



## Raven (Mar 6, 2015)

Great pictures Holly and Ameriscot,  they are interesting and educational for me because
I have not been financially able to do much traveling.

Ameriscot, you must be proud and happy to have a picture you took on the cover of a magazine.
I'd be thrilled!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2015)

Raven said:


> Great pictures Holly and Ameriscot,  they are interesting and educational for me because
> I have not been financially able to do much traveling.
> 
> Ameriscot, you must be proud and happy to have a picture you took on the cover of a magazine.
> I'd be thrilled!



I am thrilled. It's my third!

I never made a high salary and thought I might be elderly by the time I could save up enough to go to Europe, something I'd wanted to do since I was a teen.

At the age of 46 I had $4,000 saved up as I wanted to move to a coast - probably NC. But decided f••• it. I'm not waiting till I'm old. Took all my savings and went to Ireland for two glorious weeks. Rented a car not having a clue how to drive there.

A year and a half later moved to Scotland to marry a Scot I'd fallen in love with. :love_heart:


----------



## Temperance (Mar 7, 2015)

What beautiful pictures.  Thank you both.  They all look as if they come right out of a storybook.  Have never been to Europe, but maybe one day.  Just lovely.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Speaking of sweets in Belgium, my first time there in 2006 I had this:
> 
> View attachment 15468



just wanted to mention this photograph is so clear and looks good enough to eat.  I am eating it right now..... yum yum yum...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2015)

Cookie said:


> just wanted to mention this photograph is so clear and looks good enough to eat.  I am eating it right now..... yum yum yum...



My sister couldn't believe I was taking a photo of it. She said 'you're taking a picture of your food'??!!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh I believe it AS..I take photos of my food as well if it looks nice...

If I can sit for longer than 15 minutes at a time today I'll add some more pics...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2015)

Me too Holly.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2015)

A bit OT here but some photos I took in Thailand re drinks:

SIL and I indulging



Me being designated driver having a mango smoothie



Bliss




Now back to your regularly scheduled European pics.


----------



## littleowl (Mar 9, 2015)

Nerja caves


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh Little owl I also have loads of Pictures of the Nerja Caves, I've been there a couple of times it's not far from where my daughter lives ..it's a stunning wondrous place...but OMG the amount of stairs you have to climb to get out of the  at the end of the tour is a killer.. my legs were like water by the time we got out..god Help anyone older or less fit than me..


----------



## littleowl (Mar 9, 2015)

Hollydolly
Where I took the pictures that was as far as I got. I would not have got that far if it had not been for Christine and a friend half carrying me.
But It is a awesome sight.
I was told by a local that the caves built Nerja . After two school boys told there teacher about them. He also said Nerja had not even got any roads up till then.
The Hotel I was in was built for tourists. So was the Harbour. We were told it is pronounced NerHa.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

Yep everything you say is correct Littleowl..it's is pronounced NerHa..all J's in Spanish are pronounced like an H...for example..jesus is pronounced Hey soos ..

It's also absolutely true that the schoolchildren discovered it...but the Caves are absolutely huge... and that's just the part the public can go in...they are about twice as big again, but the other half is under preservation..

I have never stayed in a hotel in Nerja, never needed to of course but I've seen hundreds of them the many times I've been to Nerja. It started off as a tiny fishing village..and now it's one of the busiest tourist resorts in Southern Spain...I'll see if I can find some pictures that I've taken there..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

Do you recognise this  Littleowl?..it's the little park area adjoining the entrance to the caves..








and this is out in front where the car parking is and the coaches come in..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and this is the upstairs bar directly opposite the caves..facing the Med...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

Great photos, you two!  I love caves!  And anything on the sea!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

These are in Ireland 

Dingle Peninsula - 2004





Donegal - 2013



Donegal Castle



County Sligo where my husband's grandfather emigrated from


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice piccies AS...


These few from my village in Southern Spain...this is our local Post office


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

Holly, I love the white stone and all the flowers!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

Pretty isn't it Annie... here's a little more 

One of the many narrow roads in the village..that's my son-in-law in the foreground


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

The village shop..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2015)

It looks so clean and cool for a hot climate!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2015)

Believe me it's not cool...but it is clean


----------



## AprilT (Mar 9, 2015)

Beautiful, just really all around lovely shots.


----------



## littleowl (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2015)

Very pretty, and So Spanish looking littleowl where were they taken..?


----------



## littleowl (Mar 15, 2015)

Balcon de Europe Narja


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh I know that area so well in Nerja...I have loads of photos from there too...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 15, 2015)

Lovely, Littleowl!


----------



## littleowl (Mar 17, 2015)

MALTA


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Lovely Littleowl.  Nearly went to Malta for my 60th but got talked into Morocco instead.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 17, 2015)

Basel, Switzerland, and Alps - 2010


----------



## littleowl (Mar 18, 2015)

BRODENWERBER

HOME OF BARON MUNCHHAUSEN.
He was in many battles and was very brave.
He just embellished his war story's.


----------



## littleowl (Mar 18, 2015)

BRODENWERBER

HOME OF COLONEL MUNCHHAUSEN.
He was in many battles and was very brave.
He just embellished his war story's.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

Lovely shots, Littleowl!


----------



## littleowl (Mar 18, 2015)

Just realized I should have said Baron.


----------



## merlin (Mar 21, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Same region.  Some might see that there is a need for paint, etc. But I think it just adds to the character. The friends we stayed with have a house built in the 15th century!



I love all your photo's you capture the sense of the place somehow. I completely agree about the character of French buildings being enhanced by the peeling paint and the shutters hanging off etc., If they were all painted up and repaired, I feel it would be like plastic surgery for buildings, trying to hide the wrinkles, and somehow looking false and losing their character, but then I don't have to live in them.

I did read a story about the French attitude to houses many years ago, and it went along the lines that if the roof collapsed or a wall crumbled, they moved into another part of the building which still had a roof and a sound wall


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

merlin said:


> I love all your photo's you capture the sense of the place somehow. I completely agree about the character of French buildings being enhanced by the peeling paint and the shutters hanging off etc., If they were all painted up and repaired, I feel it would be like plastic surgery for buildings, trying to hide the wrinkles, and somehow looking false and losing their character, but then I don't have to live in them.
> 
> I did read a story about the French attitude to houses many years ago, and it went along the lines that if the roof collapsed or a wall crumbled, they moved into another part of the building which still had a roof and a sound wall



Yes, love the French buildings!  I posted one of my France photos of a sad looking doorway and a comment was - it needs paint.  No, it had character.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's a couple more of Brugge from last summer.





And a couple in France:


----------



## merlin (Mar 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Thought this would be a good place to add our photos of Anywhere in Europe that you have taken on your travels .
> 
> There will be a lot of Spain from me because  I have a home there and my daughter also lives there
> 
> ...



Lovely pictures Hollydolly, I love Spain and have stayed in rented apartments in the south several times, whereabouts is your home?


----------



## littleowl (Mar 22, 2015)

Been to that Cafe a few times.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 22, 2015)

merlin said:


> Lovely pictures Hollydolly, I love Spain and have stayed in rented apartments in the south several times, whereabouts is your home?



 Thank you Merlin 

Mi Casa is on the Costa Blanca   in a small village a few KM's south of Alicante ....( I'd rather not say on a Public forum where it is precisely) 

My daughter OTOH lives in the Mountains close to Malaga..on the Costa del Sol...and unlike me not near the coast..


----------



## littleowl (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Rainee (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow Ameriscot love all those photos and you bring back lovely memories or our travels over to those parts of 
the world.. thanks for the memories... I loved Rome and Paris.. Venice .. so many favourites I have..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2015)

Rainee said:


> Wow Ameriscot love all those photos and you bring back lovely memories or our travels over to those parts of
> the world.. thanks for the memories... I loved Rome and Paris.. Venice .. so many favourites I have..



Thanks!


----------



## littleowl (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## littleowl (Apr 4, 2015)

Washer women of Senalarga


----------



## Rainee (Apr 4, 2015)

Love your photos Amiriscot.. brings back memories when we did a world trip.. such grand places and Rome and the Vatican city.
Venice .. Florence , Paris love it all thanks for sharing your lovely photos..


----------



## Rainee (Apr 4, 2015)

Little Owl where are these ones of yours taken ? they are lovely.. I might pop some of Cornwall and Devon  on here, so many lovely 
places in this world..


----------



## Rainee (Apr 4, 2015)

Cove in Cornwall and below Clovelly Nth Devon ..


----------



## muffin (Apr 4, 2015)

Lovely Cornwall, have not been there for over thirty odd years
Nice pictures


----------



## littleowl (Apr 5, 2015)

These are defiantly not my pictures.
I do not know who took them.
The only ones I put on here recently are the ones of Germany.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 5, 2015)

Littleowl are you saying the pictures at Post 391 are not yours?..how odd.. 


Rainee....ahhh yes lovely Cornwall and Clovelly north devon...very crowded in the summer with tourists which is a major drawback. ..I lived on the Devon and Cornwall borders  as a young naval wife many years ago..


----------



## littleowl (Apr 6, 2015)

I am almost sure they are not mine.
But I have at least 60/70'000 photo's. Many of the early ones are all now on disk and in light proof sealed boxes in the attic.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 6, 2015)

PADERBORNE BEFORE AND AFTER.

AFTER THE WAR EVERY BUILDING HAD TO BE REBUILT EXACTLY HOW THEY WERE. THROUGHOUT EUROPE.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

Great photos, Littleowl.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2015)

These are in the Republic of Ireland so belong in the Europe pics, not UK.

Me and the author of the Sister Fidelma series of mysteries, Peter Tremayne, when I went to a book symposium in Cashel, Ireland in 2006.  



Beehive huts in Dingle in 2004.



A view in the Dingle Peninsula



The South Pole Inn in a tiny village in the Dingle Peninsula.  The man who bought this pub was Tom Crean who was on three South Pole expeditions with Scott and later with Shackleton.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 8, 2015)

KRIMMIL WATER FALLS


----------

